# Hallo :-)



## MarcKopfmann (19. Juli 2011)

Hallo Teichliebhaber!
ich wollte mich auch mal kurz vorstellen, ich heiße Marc Kopfmann, komme aus (79359) Riegel. Ich habe einen kleinen Brunnen (Besatzung: 2x __ Goldfisch, 2x __ Rotfeder & 1x __ Graskarpfen). Und besitze auch einen kleinen Teich mit mehrern Goldis, Shubukins & Koi. Seht selbst:


----------



## Digicat (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hallo *

Servus Marc

Herzlich Willkommen

In der Miniteich-Sektion bekommst immer gute Tipps zur Gestaltung 

Viel Spaß


----------



## MarcKopfmann (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Hallo *

Neue Pics...


----------



## Theo (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Hallo *

Moin Marc.

Willkommen hier an Bord.
Ich finde deine Anlage sehr schön. Manch einer hat nur sehr wenig Platz und bei dir sieht man das es nicht immer ein riesen Stück Acker sein muß um sich eine Wohlfühloase zu schaffen.
Bin gespannt wie dein anderer Teich wird. Er ist ja um einiges größer.


----------



## LasseN (26. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Hallo *

Hallo!
Ich bin Lasse und auch neu hier !
Ich muss gestehen wir haben noch gar keinen Teich. Meine Frau und ich wollten immer einen, hatten aber zu viel Angst uns einen anzuschaffen, da unsere Kinder noch sehr klein waren (in so einen Teich fällt man ja schnell)!
Jetzt sind sie groß und wir wollen unseren Traum vom Teich jetzt umsetzen.
Dafür bin ich jetzt hier, um mich erst einmal zu informieren und um zu schauen, ob ich mir so einen Teich überhaupt selber bauen kann oder ob ich mir professionelle Hilfe suchen sollte.
Also liebe Grüße!!


----------



## Kolja (26. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Hallo *

Hallo Lasse,

herzlich willkommen.

Dann schau dich mal um, was es hier alles so an Teichen gibt. Habt ihr denn schon Vorstellungen? Größe, mit oder ohne Fisch, Pflanzenteich?

Viel Spaß beim Stöbern
Du kannst auch ein eigenes Thema aufmachen, hier geht es vielleicht unter.


----------



## Bobby10 (27. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Hallo *

Von mir auch ein herzliches Wilkommen!

Ich hoffe duhältst uns weiter mit Bilder am Laufenden! Brauche nämlich noch Anregungen für meinen Teich!

Grüße Bobby


----------



## MarcKopfmann (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hallo *

Hallo Leute, 
ich benötige wieder ein paar Tipps von Euch Profis! 

Ich bekomme mein Teich zurzeit einfach nicht klar, ich hatte vor zwei Wochen ein paar neue Pflanzen reingetan mit Teicherde, die ganze Erde hat es nun rausgespült. Ich habe die Pflanzkörbe wieder rausgenommen. Ich habe das Gefühl das meine Fische den ganzen Boden aufwühlen. Im Wasser schwimmen winzig kleine Staubkörnchen, ja man könnte meinen es ist Staub.

Folgende Technik habe ich bis jetzt verbaut:
- Pondlife BioClear 60000 (ohne UVC Lampe)
- CompactSieve II
- Oase Skimmer 150mm Durchmesser
- Heissner Belüfter 720L/h
- Gardena FP8000 Teichpumpe
(alle Geräte wurden neu gekauft bzw. eingebaut)

Wie bekomme ich das Wasser nun wieder klar?! Wie oft sollte ich den Filter reinigen? Den CompactSieve mache ich täglich sauber...

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Joerg (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hallo *

Die ganze Teicherde von den Pflanzen wurde in den Teich gespült - das ist nicht optimal.
Bis diese zusätzlichen Nährstoffe wieder raus sind wird der Filter einige Überstunden machen müssen.

Dein Pflanzenanteil ist sehr gering. Ohne UVC Lampe wird das Wasser dann wohl grün bleiben.


----------



## MarcKopfmann (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hallo *

Ok, Vielen Dank Jörg. Das hatte ich mir gedacht , die Teicherde war ein Fehler. Ich werde mir eine UVC Lampe anschaffen.


----------



## Moonlight (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hallo *

Häng doch einfach mal eine schwache Pumpe (so 4000l) in den Teich, mach ein Stück Schlauch dran und ans andere Ende entweder eine Strumpfhose Deiner Gattin oder ein Säckchen aus Vlies genäht. 
Geht relativ flott mit der Klärung des Wassers.

Aber das mit der Teicherde war echt nicht gut. Lieber in ein Sand-/Lehmgemisch (Spielsand).

Mandy


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hallo *

Hallo Marc,
auch von mir ein freundliches Willkommen hier bei den Teichfreunden! 
Deine Teichanlage sieht gut aus. Die Wasserfärbung entspricht genau dem, was ich am Anfang hatte .
So wie Du Deinen Teich gebaut hast, ist mit viel Pflanzen im Teich nur wenig auszurichten. Deine Erfahrung mit der Erde ist richtig.
Bevor Du jetzt mit UVC, großem teichfilter etc. aufrüstest, empfehle ich Dir dennoch, den Pflanzen eine Chance zu geben. Bei einem so grünen Teich würde ich empfehlen, von oben nach unten zu arbeiten (sprich. UW-Pflanzen haben erst mal keine Chance, ebenso wie __ Hechtkraut, __ Schwanenblume & Co).
Setz' am Rand (auch bis 10..30 cm unter Wasser - vom Teichboden gerechnet!) erst einmal Pflanzen. Damit diese auch gut anwachsen, und dem teich in Folge Nährstoffe entziehen, spare nicht an Dünger.
Mein Tipp: Pflanzen in Erde/Humus setzen, oder Lehm mit Düngerkegeln. Das Ganze mit Lehm/Sand/Kies (je nach Vorliebe) vorsichtig abdecken. In ein paar Wochen sollte sich bei einigermaßen "Wasserbewegung" das Wasser klären. Auf dem Boden werden dann Fadenalgen/Cyanos wachsen. Das tun die so lange, bis die Pflanzen größer sind. Die "Beläge" müsstest Du dann entfernen, um den Pflanzen Zutrit zu den Nährstoffen aus dem teich zu verschaffen.
Also eine paradoxe Empfehlung: Pflanzen mit viel "Startdünger", damit diese schnell groß und kräftig werden. Die "grüne Algensuppe" ist meist nicht ein ergiebiger Pflanzendünger .


----------



## Joerg (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hallo *

Langfristig wirst du zumindest um deutlich mehr Unterwasser- oder Schwimmpflanzen nicht herumkommen.
Es sind vieleNährstoffe im Teich und die Schwebealgen wachsen am schnellsten, danach werden es Fadenalgen sein.
Mit Unterwasser- und Schwimmpflanzen kann man fehlende Pflanzenbereiche ganz gut im Sommer kompensieren.


----------



## Moonlight (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hallo *



Joerg schrieb:


> Langfristig wirst du zumindest um deutlich mehr Unterwasser- oder Schwimmpflanzen nicht herumkommen.



Oder ein externer Pflanzenbereicht. Eins scheint Fakt zu sein ... Du hast zu wenig Pflanzen, demzufolge zu viele Nährstoffe, demzufolge zuviel (Schwebe)Algenwuchs.
Du kannst nun Pflanzen "in" den Teich setzen ... oder aber "außerhalb" in einem separaten Becken. Die Wirkung ist ziemlich gleich.

Allerdings würde ich vorher die Strumpfhosen- bzw. Vliesaktion checken. Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, hast Du das Problem erst, seit Du die Teicherde ins Spiel gebracht hast. Was ja hieße, der Teich hat voher funktioniert ...

Mandy


----------



## katja (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hallo *



> Was ja hieße, der Teich hat voher funktioniert



das kann ich mir nun nicht vorstellen 

wenn man sich das bild vom teich nach fertigstellung anschaut, sieht man das problem: ringsum nur steil abfallende wände, bis auf eine kleine aussparung in der ein pflanztopf steht :?

zumindest dieses rechteck würde ich vollständig mit einem starkzehrer bepflanzen und zwar frei ins substrat!

ansonsten, wie schon geschrieben, jede menge uw-pflanzen. hast du überhaupt substrat am boden? 

und trotzdem stelle ich es mir schwer vor, in diesem teich auf dauer klares wasser zu haben, ein externer pf wäre toll!


----------



## MarcKopfmann (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hallo *

Ich hätte da noch ein paar Fragen:
- In welcher Reihenfolge sollte ich die UVC-Lampe installieren? bzw. Vor oder Nach dem Compactsieve?
- Würdet ihr mir eine Schwimminsel empfehlen? Ich habe auch ein paar Schwimmpflanzen, das Problem dabei ist, das mir der Skimmer die Pflanzen immer ins Körbchen saugt.
- Die Pflanzenidee ist echt gut, aber ich hab irgenwie nirgends Platz dafür... 

Ich mache mal ein aktuelles Bild vom Teich...


----------



## MarcKopfmann (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hallo *

Achja, noch ne Frage: Muss ich die Schwimmpflanzen im Winter rausnehmen???


----------



## Lucy79 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hallo *

..kommt auf die Schwimmpflanzen an, __ Wassersalat und Hyazinthe z. B. müssen raus, oder Du kaufst immer neu

LG Susanne


----------



## Joerg (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hallo *

Die UVC Lampe am besten nach dem CS, da kann sie sich besser um die Sachen kümmern die nicht schon dort hängenbleiben.
Schwimminseln sind sicher eine gute Option. Du kannst sie ganze einfach selbst herstellen. Nimm Styrodur Platten und säge dort entsprechend Löcher für die Körbe.
Die Schwimmpflanzen kannst du mit einem Ring aus PVC Rohren an einem Platz fixieren. Dann kommen sie nicht in den Skimmer.


----------



## Moonlight (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hallo *



katja schrieb:


> das zumindest dieses rechteck würde ich vollständig mit einem starkzehrer bepflanzen und zwar frei ins substrat!
> 
> ansonsten, wie schon geschrieben, jede menge uw-pflanzen. hast du überhaupt substrat am boden?



Die Idee ist gut Katja, nur mit Kois im Teich wird das nicht gehen.
Die zerren an den Wurzeln und das Substrat rutsch in den Keller.
Unterwasserpflanzen haben keine Chance ... die werden aufgefressen.
Deswegen haben ja die meisten Koi"Becken" keine Pflanzen IM Teich.

Eine Alternative wären noch Pflanztaschen am Beckenrand und dort Pflanzen einsetzen.

Mandy


----------



## katja (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hallo *

und wenn man das "beet" mit großen steinen oder lochblech abtrennt? also so, dass wasser noch durch kann, aber die fischis nimmer?


----------



## Moonlight (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hallo *

Meine Kois sind immer über die Abgrenzung (große Steine) drüber und haben dann gewütet.
Okay, wenn man einen großen Steinwall macht könnte es gehen ... aber das sieht dann bestimmt auch nicht mehr schön aus ... 

Mandy


----------



## jolantha (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hallo *

Das __ Hornkraut lassen meine Koi in Ruhe, da gehen sie nicht ran.


----------



## MarcKopfmann (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hallo *

Also mit dem __ Hel-X Zeugs habe ich null Erfahrung, wenn ich es einsetzen möchte, wie mache ich das am besten? Meint ihr wenn ich ein Compactsieve Leergehäuse nehme und es mit Hel-X befülle bringt das was?


----------



## MarcKopfmann (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hallo *

Hier mal ein aktuelles Bild vom Teich...


----------



## MarcKopfmann (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hallo *

Bilder von heute...


----------



## MarcKopfmann (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hallo *

Das klare Wasser habe ich einer neuen UVC-Lampe zu verdanken.


----------



## lotta (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hallo *

hei marc,
schön isses geworden !!! die pflanzinsel finde ich recht interessant !
uv, hilft schon!
meine koi lassen die pflanzen komplett in ruhe !
versuch's halt mal mit schwimmpflanzen, vielleicht geht es ja gut.
wünsche dir weiterhin viel spass mit deinem projekt.
liebe grüße lotta


----------



## MarcKopfmann (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hallo *

Hallo,
die Pflanzinsel habe ich selbst gebastelt, aus Douglasien-Terassen-Dielen. Die Pflanzen wachsen prächtig. 
Schwimmpflanzen habe ich auch einige, jedoch habe ich immer noch das Problem, das der Skimmer sie immer wieder einsaugt und sie dann im Filterkorb hängen.


----------

